
Qt Creator 4.9.0 Released - Qt_Project
https://blog.qt.io/blog/2019/04/15/qt-creator-4-9-0-released/
======
herogreen
I was sad not to see Qt Creator available in this year's stackoverflow survey.
It is a very usable IDE for C++.

